# 2001 Jeep Wrangler with Boss UTV Power-V XT Plow



## jweiss

Thanks very much to the folks on this forum who advised me in this thread. They asked me to post some pictures and I thought this would be a good place.

I'm picking the Jeep up on Monday, but the installers were nice enough to send these pictures:



















There is also a video of the plow moving up/down on Facebook under "United Sales and Service", you may have to "like" them to see it, but here is the link:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1896411024938

Ordered some air shocks, I'll be installing those next week.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## theplowmeister

Nice setup


----------



## jweiss

Thanks! And thanks for all of your great posts on here about using the Jeep for plowing. Getting air shocks and Blizzaks based on your posts


----------



## affekonig

Very nice! I was and still am hoping to try one of those on something small. Hope it works out well.


----------



## Camden

That looks like a great setup Thumbs Up Any concerns about the fact the plow raises up higher than your headlights? Might be hard to see if you're plowing at night...


----------



## jweiss

Camden - yes that did occur to me. The driveway is reasonably well lit. If it is a problem, I guess I can add a light bar. I think my neighbor has a light setup above the blade on his plow vehicle...


----------



## theplowmeister

Good point where is the light tower?


----------



## affekonig

I didn't think the UTV plows had light towers. That should be easy to fab up though.


----------



## got-h2o

Dude that thing is cool as sh!t.


----------



## jweiss

I don't think it comes with a light bar, but I'll call them and double check... (keep in mind the UTV setup is less $ than the truck setup)


----------



## 6090

jweiss;1308571 said:


> I don't think it comes with a light bar, but I'll call them and double check... (keep in mind the UTV setup is less $ than the truck setup)


You are correct. These plows are designed for UTV's and not trucks. We do not offer a light bar for them.

Nice looking setup though!


----------



## jweiss

Thanks Rick!

And a big thanks to Richard at United Service and Sales in SLC, UT.


----------



## festerw

If it comes to it you could get light brackets for the windshield hinges, should be cheaper than the lightbar option.


----------



## jweiss

festerw;1308892 said:


> If it comes to it you could get light brackets for the windshield hinges, should be cheaper than the lightbar option.


Just looked those brackets and lights up - they do look like a great option, thanks!


----------



## Garagekeeper

Come on Rick you know that the light brackets are in the works...
 John...


----------



## c2weech

Wow that is a beautiful setup! 

If I can sell my f250 in a month and get around the price I want, I am going to get a Jeep and thought about that plow on a Jeep ever since it came out.

How durable do you guys think that utv plow will be for say about a 40 drive way route?

or just better off with something tried and true?


----------



## BigDBoots

mmmmmmmm....... Plow Envy....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## nicks_xj

Extremely jealous ! been thinkin about doin this for a while but wasnt sure if the a frame was gonna be strong enough to put one on my jeep


----------



## tsut

*re Lights*

Nice setup - Got a friend who has a light bar on hood (mounts thru holes where rubber window bumpers mounted). Could be a "on-off" option that way. Probably gives enough over the top light...

Have fun with it!


----------



## 6090

Garagekeeper;1309057 said:


> Come on Rick you know that the light brackets are in the works...
> John...


----------



## ShorePower

does boss have mounts for wranglers for this UTV plow, or did the installer custom fab a mount?


----------



## jweiss

it was a custom fab, combining parts from wrangler mount with utv plow.


ShorePower;1313100 said:


> does boss have mounts for wranglers for this UTV plow, or did the installer custom fab a mount?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Thats so dope.


----------



## IMAGE

rhkfwain;1308842 said:


> You are correct. These plows are designed for UTV's and not trucks. We do not offer a light bar for them.
> 
> Nice looking setup though!


Will that plow still be covered by the full factory warrenty mounted on a jeep?


----------



## Montosi82

Sweet rig. Do they make wings for that? I have a 2011 wrangler unlimited and asked about this in the boss plow forum. It looks great i'm just concered if it is wide enough for the jeep? My jeep is the 4 door version so my turning radius will be a bit larger. any thoughts?


----------



## jweiss

I don't see any wings on the Boss page that say they will work with the UTV plows, but you might want to call them - seems like an obvious accessory for them to offer and the UTV blades are still fairly new. Perhaps the wings that they offer for the larger V-XT blades will work with the smaller UTV blades too.

I just measured my front track - it is 5'8" (68") between the outside tread edges with the wheels straight ahead. That's for 8x16" wheels with 4.5" backspacing and Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V1 tires in 245-75-16.

As the blade is angled, the projected coverage of the front track will be reduced. For angling both sides of the blade together, you can angle it cos^(-1)[68"/78"]= 29 degrees before the blade would not clear in front of the tires. (Half that if you are angling both sides separately)

Cheers,

Jeff



Montosi82;1313626 said:


> Sweet rig. Do they make wings for that? I have a 2011 wrangler unlimited and asked about this in the boss plow forum. It looks great i'm just concered if it is wide enough for the jeep? My jeep is the 4 door version so my turning radius will be a bit larger. any thoughts?


----------



## theplowmeister

Thats why I use a 7 1/2 blade


----------



## jweiss

Couldn't wait to plow the driveway today (even though it wasn't totally necessary ). Jeep worked great!


----------



## c2weech

Great pics. Can't wait for you to provide feedback on how it handles heavy snows. Like 6 inch plus.

Looks great!


----------



## jweiss

c2weech;1318872 said:


> Great pics. Can't wait for you to provide feedback on how it handles heavy snows. Like 6 inch plus.
> 
> Looks great!


I'll keep you posted when I get a chance to plow deeper snow. We usually get a few storms in October... Alta is forecast to get 4-7" tonight but we will probably only get 2-3" at my house.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## Detroitdan

I love it, I got some plow envy too! A UTV is a little side by side atv/utility machine right? Like a Kawasaki Mule or a Polaris Ranger? So how beefy is this thing, is it homeowner or could you do a small resi route? I've only ever seen atv type plows on utilities before.


----------



## P&M Landscaping

jweiss;1318902 said:


> I'll keep you posted when I get a chance to plow deeper snow. We usually get a few storms in October... Alta is forecast to get 4-7" tonight but we will probably only get 2-3" at my house.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


Lets see some shots of the rig with the air shocks too


----------



## jweiss

Detroitdan;1318976 said:


> I love it, I got some plow envy too! A UTV is a little side by side atv/utility machine right? Like a Kawasaki Mule or a Polaris Ranger? So how beefy is this thing, is it homeowner or could you do a small resi route? I've only ever seen atv type plows on utilities before.


Yes, that is right about the UTV. I don't do any commercial plowing - just my driveway from hell. But the blade does seem to be quite beefy - the whole thing weighs 400 lbs.


----------



## jweiss

P&M Landscaping;1319025 said:


> Lets see some shots of the rig with the air shocks too


I'll try to find some time to do this, but the air shock installation looks the same as the photos in the other thread that I linked to you here after your previous request.


----------



## bsharp704

OP - Can i ask how much you have into the plow and installation. This would make a great sidewalk rig.


----------



## jweiss

bsharp704;1324584 said:


> OP - Can i ask how much you have into the plow and installation. This would make a great sidewalk rig.


Hi - I pm'd you this info.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## bsharp704

Thanks. I got it.


----------



## Subseven

Send me a PM too. We got some Jeeps. Is it a big secret?


----------



## DeVries

Something we put together, thought of a vee blade but didn't want to risk it. 
Should work great for small drives and wider sidewalks that we service. Looking forward to getting some use out of it.


----------



## theplowmeister

I think that front needs some air shocks to help hold the plow weight.


----------



## c2weech

Looks pretty good could you post a picture from behind to show the back blade? And what type of back blade is it?

Thanks


----------



## DeVries

The back blade is actually an Artic plow partner. We painted it to match the Boss blade.

The back blade has down pressure and is 8 feet wide.

As for the air shocks I want to plow with it a storm or two to see if it's really necessary, actually thought Timberin's might be better.


----------



## DeVries

Sorry forgot to attach it.......


----------



## DavCut

*Back blade*

DeVries, are you using the stock hitch to hold the Artic or are you using something heavier? I'm getting ready to buy a hitch for my 2012 Unlimited that I would like to setup with a back blade at some point. - Dave


----------



## Night_Sailor

*Trip Edge*

Does the edge trip in V or Scoop mode?


----------



## Antlerart06

I have a 2 door Kia sportage been thinking buying a boss UTV plow mount on it for tight driveways and the bigger sidewalks
Even at GIE show the Boss booth guy said would work but I didnt hear from him


----------



## jweiss

Night_Sailor;1362283 said:


> Does the edge trip in V or Scoop mode?


Yes it does.


----------



## Dubl0Vert

Wow, that plow looks great.....That's what my CJ wants for Christmas!


----------



## ken643

That is awesome, I wanted a V plow, dealer said no way to muc weight.


----------



## wpeterson47

Adding lights to the windshield (hinge mounts) is a common Wrangler adaptation. They added sufficient light for my nighttime plowing. 

wep


----------



## DavCut

How did the UTV work our for you last season? Any photos in some deeper snow?

DavCut


----------



## jweiss

The plow worked great last season, although it was a very light snow year - less than 150". I definitely prefer sitting in the Jeep with the heat and stereo on with a cup of coffee to standing behind the snowthrower 

Last year I added front air shocks, new rear shocks, new steering stabilizer, new wheels with Blizzaks and a remote start system.

This year I added front headlights from Boss, backup lights and a high output alternator.

Sorry, I don't have any photos of the Jeep in deep snow. I am generally inside the Jeep when I am plowing 

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## brad11ny

What brand back up lights did you add? Where did you mount them? Any pics of those?

Thanks



jweiss;1523897 said:


> The plow worked great last season, although it was a very light snow year - less than 150". I definitely prefer sitting in the Jeep with the heat and stereo on with a cup of coffee to standing behind the snowthrower
> 
> Last year I added front air shocks, new rear shocks, new steering stabilizer, new wheels with Blizzaks and a remote start system.
> 
> This year I added front headlights from Boss, backup lights and a high output alternator.
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any photos of the Jeep in deep snow. I am generally inside the Jeep when I am plowing
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff


----------



## jweiss

brad11ny;1524076 said:


> What brand back up lights did you add? Where did you mount them? Any pics of those?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure of the brand, the fabrication and light selection was done by United Sales and Service. A bar mounts in the trailer hitch. Here are a few photos.


----------



## brad11ny

Looks Great! Thanks for the info, I have to mount some myself so I am looking for ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## Subseven

Didn't boss eventually make this setup for the Jeep and have actual part numbers? I can't find it on their website.


----------



## coreywall1977

thats cool does the utv hook up to a standard plow head gear I would like one on my Liberty I no Blizzard uses there utv on small suvs?


----------



## jasonv

That plow looks right on the Jeep, but at 400 pounds, how can they possibly market that for UTV's? Make it do a somersault when you hit the "up" button.


----------



## dfd9

jasonv;1566357 said:


> That plow looks right on the Jeep, but at 400 pounds, how can they possibly market that for UTV's? Make it do a somersault when you hit the "up" button.


Works just fine.


----------



## jasonv

dfd9;1566411 said:


> Works just fine.


Doubt that very much.


----------



## Camden

dfd9;1566411 said:


> Works just fine.





jasonv;1566505 said:


> Doubt that very much.


dfd9 has a UTV with a Boss V blade on it. I'm pretty sure he knows whether or not it works


----------



## jasonv

Camden;1566516 said:


> dfd9 has a UTV with a Boss V blade on it. I'm pretty sure he knows whether or not it works


And I'm sure he uses it as much as georgia calls for it. How can you push a truck sized plow with a vehicle that weighs less than typical truck BALLAST.


----------



## Camden

A Gator weighs ~1600lbs, the plow weighs 400. I bet Kubota's weigh even more so the vehicle weight to plow weight is a non-issue.

Are you new to plowing or do you just not realize that these types of plows have been out for a while?


----------



## jasonv

Camden;1566542 said:


> A Gator weighs ~1600lbs, the plow weighs 400. I bet Kubota's weigh even more so the vehicle weight to plow weight is a non-issue.
> 
> Are you new to plowing or do you just not realize that these types of plows have been out for a while?


UTV's weight about 1000 pounds.

Polaris: 970 lb
Yamaha: 1200 lb
etc.

Not sure what a "gator" is, besides a reptile that lives in a swamp. Kubota makes TRACTORS, which are certainly capable of pushing a plow.


----------



## dfd9

jasonv;1566505 said:


> Doubt that very much.


Doubt all you want, but you'll be wrong a lot.



jasonv;1566520 said:


> And I'm sure he uses it as much as georgia calls for it. How can you push a truck sized plow with a vehicle that weighs less than typical truck BALLAST.


South Beach is in Florida, not Georgia, and it's a joke.



jasonv;1566989 said:


> UTV's weight about 1000 pounds.
> 
> Polaris: 970 lb
> Yamaha: 1200 lb
> etc.
> 
> Not sure what a "gator" is, besides a reptile that lives in a swamp. Kubota makes TRACTORS, which are certainly capable of pushing a plow.


Are you really this ignorant?

Kubota makes: tractors, mowers, skidsteers, UTV's, engines, garden tractors, ZTR's, mini excavators, wheel loaders, TLBs and implements.

As for what a Gator is, you need to brush up on equipment before you open your mouth. John Deere has been making Gators for close to 20 years, maybe longer. Or did you think JD only built tractors and combines? They have had several variations of Gators through the years, the XUV is the latest crossover UTV.

That means work and play. 

http://www.deere.com/wps/dcom/en_US...over_utility_vehicles/825i/825i.page#viewTabs

Mine is traditional JD green instead of camo. While winters have been light, it's been in service for a season and half, the entire time with the Boss V-blade that the OP has on his Jeep. Yep, it squats the front end. Yup, I have ballast in the form of a Snow-Ex SP575 spreader and a bunch of bagged salt.

Now go back under your bridge.


----------



## basher

jasonv;1566520 said:


> And I'm sure he uses it as much as georgia calls for it. How can you push a truck sized plow with a vehicle that weighs less than typical truck BALLAST.


here's what the manufacturer has to say.

http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


----------



## dfd9

basher;1567074 said:


> here's what the manufacturer has to say.
> 
> http://www.bossplow.com/utv-plows


I doubt it. Thumbs Up :laughing:


----------



## B&B

jasonv;1566520 said:


> And I'm sure he uses it as much as georgia calls for it. How can you push a truck sized plow with a vehicle that weighs less than typical truck BALLAST.


I'll assume this is your first introduction to UTV's and Boss's UTV line. Obviously it must be because they're a great match making outstanding machines.

OP- We've put two of the 6.6 UTV plows on small vehicles even though they're for UTV use only (so obviously it strips any warranty). One went on a Suzuki Sidekick and the other went on a Nissan Hardbody and the owners have been simply ecstatic with them, so I'm not surprised you are too on your Jeep.

We used to take the 7.6/8.2's and cut them down and remove the unnecessary fat for those that wanted a vee on a small vehicle. Thankfully now we can use the UTV's instead. But IMO Boss is missing the boat on a dedicated small vee for usage on the small/lightweight vehicles.


----------



## jasonv

Might as well be:


----------



## basher

The issue Jason is in the city there are both private and commercial sidewalks that require clearing and small driveways that need cleared. Even if you had power steering I think you would have issues doing them with your (as you called it) "cobbled together" rig. Lots of these UTVs have heat, seat belts, wipers and enough power to haula** though the woods carrying you and another 1000lbs of your buddies and your hunting gear.


Trucks are to wide to use particularly on sidewalks in nursing homes, hospitals, schools and other institutions. We just serviced the spreader on a kurbota UTV that carries a SHPE0750, pushes a blade and has for years.

You really should research the equipment available to a modern day snow mover, they've come a long way from your E47 Meyer.


----------



## 2COR517

Remember guys, 

Jason is the fella that thinks you couldnt possibly switch hi/low beams through a column mounted multi-function switch.

ps. Jason probably calls it a blinker switch


----------



## Dustin7837

*Jepp V Plow*










Heres mine, its a 2011 Rubicon 2D and it pushes snow great I love it Thumbs Up


----------



## IMAGE

I forgot I had these pictures. Snapped them a few months ago.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

How much does one of the utv v-plows cost?


----------



## jimv

how much for plow i want to punt on my jeep


----------



## JK-Plow

Dustin7837 very nice set up. Would love to see more pictures. Did the dealer install or did you do it?


----------



## Antlerart06

IMAGE;1611659 said:


> I forgot I had these pictures. Snapped them a few months ago.


I like that pic I been thinking doing that to my Kia Sportage Here a pic of my Vplow

My Kia with my summer wheels on I can run in same track as are Polaris Ranger at the farm But with my snow tires and wheels on Im 8'' wider then the ranger


----------



## Antlerart06

THEGOLDPRO;1611700 said:


> How much does one of the utv v-plows cost?


I got one price at 3200 that's everything


----------



## affekonig

Old thread revival... Are there any pictures go the modified mount out there?


----------



## Liberty LLC

I recently called a few dealers and noone has ever done it any tips?


----------



## Dustin7837

I had a metal fab place make me a bracket for it. Cost $200


----------



## onemanband

Very Nice!!!!!! you have almost put me over the edge. I maybe purchasing one of those for my Jeep tomorrow. I have been toying with the idea for quite sometime. Thank you for the Pics. it looks great!!!! Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Dustin7837

onemanband;1886608 said:


> Very Nice!!!!!! you have almost put me over the edge. I maybe purchasing one of those for my Jeep tomorrow. I have been toying with the idea for quite sometime. Thank you for the Pics. it looks great!!!! Let us know how it works out for you.


Honestly it plows great! This will be the 2nd winter


----------



## onemanband

SOoooooo, I called my Fabricator buddy. We are all in and Im calling the dealer tomorrow to see if he has one in stock. 
Question to all of those that have put the UTV plow on there Jeeps. Would you be willing to share a few detailed photos of the bracket and modified/ Fabricated portions. Im assuming the controller is the same as any other Boss v plow. Since it doesn't come with Lights are the pins on the wiring harness available? 
I had a thought, If I purchased a Boss truck side mount with Harness, and purchase only the UTV blade side ( no wiring harness) then fabricate the adaptor. The reason Im thinking this is if I decide to beef up my Jeep to make it PLOWMEISTER worthy I would already have the bracket bought, Paid for and mounted. Thoughts?
Sorry Im not trying to Hijack this thread, I think will start another one with My build progress.


----------



## SnowSon

onemanband: Did you get the Boss UTV plow installed on your Jeep? I am looking for a Jeep right now for my wife to plow in and was interested in your set-up and modification. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PlowHero

Hello, I'm new to the forum. I've search but have not found a thread that discusses the odds and ends needed to put a BOSS UTV Vplow on my Wrangler.

I've seen several members with this setup. 

I understand I'll need the RT3 mount for a Wrangler and the UTV plow kit but not sure what UTV mount is easiest to fab together with the wrangler RT3 mount.

Can anyone link me to a tread discussing this setup in a bit more detail? 

For clarification, my wrangler is a '99 TJ 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JK-Plow

You need a sportduty mount for the Jeep and the UTV mount. Take off the center section of the sportduty and mount the center section of the UTV mount. There may need to be spacers placed between the sportduty mount and UTV mount, but otherwise it is a clean set up.


----------



## 32vld

DeVries;1335533 said:


> Something we put together, thought of a vee blade but didn't want to risk it.
> Should work great for small drives and wider sidewalks that we service. Looking forward to getting some use out of it.


What brand pull plow is that?


----------

